# Reggae List!



## HighPhi (Jul 12, 2007)

Beeing that this is the start of a music section i would like to start a thread with info about reggae artists and bands. Please leave the discussion for another thread as this will become as archive list of artists and bands that people can then look through, explore and discover the wounder world of reggae, roots, dub, ska etc.


Please include as much info as possible ie, artists/band name, song title or album title, their myspace or webpage.


One Love


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 12, 2007)

ill start it off...
some riddims from down under ,...OZ!



band: HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION 
Album:
myspace: www.myspace.com/heavyweightsdub
from brisbane, QLD, OZ


Band: DUBSHAK
Album: 'self titled'
Web: http://www.dubshakmusic.com 
from byron bay, NSW, OZ

Band: The RedEyes
Album: RudeWorld
Myspace: www.myspace.com/themightyredeyes
from melbourne, VIC, OZ


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

how bout some ska? huh? roots raggae man!

the specials

desmond dekker

and madness

the first being some two tone shit thats so good for your soul...
dance it up friends...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Sizzla....Spits Fire!!*


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 13, 2007)

*Eek-A-Mouse, Buju Banton, Peter Tosh, The Incomparable Bob Marley Sr., Damian and Ziggy Marley, Bounty Killa, YellowMan, Burning Spear....The list goes on.*


----------



## the widowman (Jul 13, 2007)

gregory issacs (night nurse) black uhuru (i love king selassie) poet & the roots (five nights of bleeding) and any bob marley LIVE!!!


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 17, 2007)

cool thread...goin to go check some of these bands out. Never really knew what to listen to. Ill report back later with my reviews


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 26, 2007)

*freq nasty* for some breakbeat/dub step/dancehall vibe

*blue king brown* dub and reggae stylee
www.myspace.com/bluekingbrown


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 26, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Eek-A-Mouse, Buju Banton, Peter Tosh, The Incomparable Bob Marley Sr., Damian and Ziggy Marley, Bounty Killa, YellowMan, Burning Spear....The list goes on.*



please keep the list going, there a a bunch people who dont know what good reggae,dub,dancehall, roots music is. lets educate them.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 26, 2007)

the skatilites, desmond dekker (goin old school with those two)


----------



## suicidesamurai (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not big on Reggae but one song you should hear while stoned is Tight Rope by Steel Pulse.


----------



## Peter_Griffin (Aug 1, 2007)

Buju Banton & Marlon Asha - Ganja farmer (remix)
Buju Banton - Bobo Reds
Stephen Marley Ft. Damian Marley & Buju Banton - THE TRAFFIC JAM
Buju Banton - Driver A
Marlon Asha - Ganja Farmer - Marlon Asha
Buju Banton - love sponge
BUJU BANTON,WAYNE WONDER - BONAFIDE LOVE
Buju Banton - Champion
Cutty Ranks - Limb By Limb

Im listenin 2 dat right now. check shit from da marley family, they make some of the best.


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 1, 2007)

the red eyes, blue king brown, burning spear, bob marley, peter tosh all fucking excellent! thank you fellaz!


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 1, 2007)

no worrys bro glad you like them and this thread has done its job


----------



## RebelMusicEnthusiast (Sep 20, 2007)

the Gladiators, midnite, soldiers of jah army, katchafire, steel pulse, clinton fearon, groundation, niyorah

pure concious roots music that will enhance your toking experience


----------



## HoLE (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a 40 yr old Canadian white boy,,but got into rap in the NWA and Ice-T days,,since them have gotten into calypso,soca,reggae,,hip hop,,still love rock and alternative and more,,but a couple faves are,,Bounty Killa It's Ok,,Buju and Red Rat,,Love Dem Bad,,Beenie Man,,Nuff Gal,,,,could go on all night,,but I needa get stoned

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## craca102 (Oct 5, 2007)

Katchafire ( New Zealand Band), Ooklah the Moc (Hawaii Band), Dry & Heavy ( great stone music "Kick the Bong Around", Pepper (Hawaii Band), Barrington Levy, Midnite, Bambu Station, Alpha Blondy, Eek-A-Mouse (Classic), Groundation, Johnny Osbourne, Julian Marley, Soldiers of Jah Army, Tribal Seeds, UB40, 10 Ft. Ganja Plant.

As you can see I love Reggae and these are my favorite artists. Hope that these bands help you get you stone on because they sure are great to listen to when i am toking up.


----------



## the widowman (Oct 13, 2007)

good website for reggae Free Reggae Videos - Rootsrastas reggae from all round the globe.


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 13, 2007)

Marlon Asher. Ganja Farmer!
YouTube - GANJA FARMER


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 13, 2007)

And yes! Sizzla spits dat fire!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 13, 2007)

I still like Bob Marley, The wailers,Peter Toss, Inner Circle, Damien Marly, Petra if we go a little dance hallish,Mad Cobra,Ziggy Marley, Stephan Marley, Denise Brown, John Holt,Desmond Dekker.Love the tradional reggae and some of the dance hall stuff out there


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 13, 2007)

Greatest ever is..Dyelon, Dyelon and umm Dyelon..lol for those who dont get it..its a Making the band 1 reference


----------



## mattso101 (Oct 13, 2007)

And a Dave Chapelle reference. And Dyelon


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 13, 2007)

The greatests ever.........bitches


----------



## morp (Oct 13, 2007)

havent read the thread properly. i got too excited. but anythin by the abysinnians, horace andy, burning spear, lee perry, dilinger, desmond dekker, jolly brothers, the upsetters, mighty diamonds etc etc

also cant knock a bit of dub or ska. i love it all and much much more


----------



## silk (Oct 13, 2007)

King Tubby
Lee Perry 
Mad Professor

Start with these 3 if you don't know the dub sound!
Spark a fat one too. I swear dub is all about a good weed buzz and a lot of time on your hands...


----------



## Camcio (Oct 14, 2007)

Pablo Moses
Beres Hammond
Toots and the Maytals
The Abyssinians
The Ethiopians


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

Black Uhuru


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

Alpha Blondy

Anybody say Capleton?


----------



## armand (Apr 17, 2008)

adrian sherwood, african bush doctor, aggrolites, annette brissett, bamboo station, batch, brother marcus, bunny wailer, bushman, cimarons, cultural roots, culture, desi roots, don carlos, elijah & his roots reggae team, elijah karlswe, elijah prophet, ernest ranglin, everton blender, exodus and the wailers, floyd loyd, gentleman, heptones, hugh mundell, ijahman levi, ini kamoze, internal dread, isreal vibration, jacob miller, jah cure, jah eye, jah levi, jamelody, john browns body, johnny clarke, joseph isreal, joshua alo, junior cony, junior murvin, kieth hudson, kiddus i, king solomon, kultration, luciano gideon, lucky dube, luie hond, lyricson, martin cambell, meditations, michael prophet, mikey dread, moonraisers, morgan heritage, mystic revealers, mystic revelation of rastafari, nasio, niney the observer, ras shilo, rastafarians, revalation time, revolutionaries, rico rodriguez, rod taylor, roots radics, roy cousins, scientist, shasha marley, skatalites, sluggy ranks, soja, sons of jah, tes fa siyon, tiken jah fakoly, tony rebel, twinkle brothers, viceroys, wailing souls, wayne jarrett, wayne wade, white mice, yabby you, yalency brown.


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 17, 2008)

desmond dekker, the skatelites, the specials, madness, the selekter...


anyone down to skank? hell, i got walt jabsco tattooed on my fore arm... love 2 tone... =]


----------



## armand (Apr 17, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> desmond dekker, the skatelites, the specials, madness, the selekter...
> 
> 
> anyone down to skank? hell, i got walt jabsco tattooed on my fore arm... love 2 tone... =]


is that anything like rastabilly skank?


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 17, 2008)

anthony b
YouTube - Anthony B - Tease Her
YouTube - Anthony B - Someone Loves You
YouTube - Anthony B - Raid the Barn
YouTube - Anthony B - one spliff - Good life
YouTube - Anthony B - Smoke Weed Everyday
YouTube - Anthony B. - Lighther
this is just the begining..........................


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 17, 2008)

armand said:


> is that anything like rastabilly skank?


i'm not too familiar with the term rastabilly (reggae rockabilly?)

... my avatar is skanking... its dancing!!!


----------



## armand (Apr 18, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> i'm not too familiar with the term rastabilly (reggae rockabilly?)
> 
> ... my avatar is skanking... its dancing!!!


it's a genre thought up by the writers of red dwarf. they had about a 5 second clip in one of their episodes, it sounded pretty good, but i'm sure it was meant as a joke.


----------



## nickfury510 (Apr 18, 2008)

tony rebel-
YouTube - Tony Rebel "If Jah"
YouTube - Tony Rebel - Hypocrites
YouTube - Tony Rebel-Nazerite Vow
YouTube - SNWMF 2007 Tony Rebel - Jah Will Never Let Us Down
YouTube - Tony Rebel - Never Get Weary (Mighty Right Riddim)
YouTube - TONY REBEL - SWEET JAMAICA video 1993


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 18, 2008)

oh shit BAD BRAINS!!!!!

how could i forget?!?!?!

though i like there punk more than there reggae


----------



## thaman420 (Dec 2, 2008)

collie budz- come around
collie buds- blind to you haters

my fav reggae songs if you leave out the marley family


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 5, 2008)

The Abyssians, Wailing Souls, Mighty Diamonds, Gregory Issacs, Israel Vibration, Jacob Miller, Augustus Pablo, Burning Spear, Lee Perry,etc. etc. ... oh how could I forget one of my all time favorite reggae albums, -------The Congos- Heart of the Congos!!!---- if you guys have not heard this album get it! - pure magic


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 5, 2008)

The Congos - Heart of the Congos is one of the best reggae albums ever! Surprised more people have not heard it... Ive been listening to it for 20 years,SWEET MAGIC MUSIC


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Dec 5, 2008)

Any of you guys ever listen to that album? If you havent, please check it out, you wont be sorry


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheech Wizard said:


> Any of you guys ever listen to that album? If you havent, please check it out, you wont be sorry


 its a good album....but its no screaming target..or super ape...


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 7, 2008)

half pint - one in a million

...boned a chick while smoking a blunt

...on the dancefloor...while Half-Pint sang that song

best moment of my life still, hands down


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05VSYEiGac&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuQyuTvwn1U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIXMWq_ow7s&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHCcKitm980&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ncoKxmxznU&feature=related


----------



## nickfury510 (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GwhQsLzZus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvVZvoYC7N4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fsj1aTIoVnM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-0txhNPII8&feature=related


----------

